# What do you think?



## selah925 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got set up a very basic site for my soaps.  Nothing spectacular, but something, anyways. 

http://www.CleanSlateSoaps.com

Any suggestions, opinions?  I know we don't have online ordering set up yet, so we are working on it.

Thanks,
Selah


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like your site its very soothing to the eyes! Nice pictures and the kiddies are adorable!


----------



## starduster (Oct 14, 2008)

*looks good*

Thats a great site , clean and easy.
Indicating good healthy soaps and easy access.


----------



## Deda (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this post before!

I _love_ your site.  Very easy on the eyes, interesting and a nice display of soap. I think your bio is fantastic!  You're going to have me picturing you fly through the air with each post!

Are going to add a shopping cart or just do your orders by email?


----------

